
Electricity collected from the air could become alternative energy source (2010) - thisisnottaken
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/08/100825185121.htm
======
danboarder
quote: "We are calling this 'hygroelectricity,' meaning 'humidity
electricity'." ... "Galembeck said that a similar approach might help prevent
lightning from forming and striking. He envisioned placing hygroelectrical
panels on top of buildings in regions that experience frequent thunderstorms.
The panels would drain electricity out of the air, and prevent the building of
electrical charge that is released in lightning."

Harvesting lightning. This sounds like a pretty cool idea if it can be done.
I'm not a meteorologist but I wonder what role the electric buildup in a storm
plays in the process of normal precipitation? Would draining the charge from a
storm have unintended environmental effects?

